
List of companies who kowtow to Chinese censorship requests - charliesharding
https://github.com/caffeine-overload/bandinchina
======
GeekyBear
Add Google to the list.

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/10/20908034/google-hong-
kon...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/10/20908034/google-hong-kong-protest-
game-play-store-removed-rules)

------
Razengan
Even with HN not allowing downvotes on posts, this has a surprisingly low vote
score. Maybe put something against Apple in the title?

------
dmitrygr
How long until github needs to be added for removing this repo?

~~~
ngcc_hk
That will be Microsoft ...

------
arcboii92
Is there an opposite version of this, with links to companies that stick it to
China?

EDIT: Found my answer literally 2 seconds after posting this. Its in the same
repo [https://github.com/caffeine-
overload/bandinchina/blob/master...](https://github.com/caffeine-
overload/bandinchina/blob/master/whitelist.md)

------
ngcc_hk
White list is good. Miss immutable has covered the money lost by the player
who expressed his view. Cheer!

